# Help in naming Chestnut Gelding



## jaroberts99 (Dec 3, 2012)

We are considering purchasing a Chestnut Gelding for our daughter. 

Right now his name is Masterpiece. She doesn't like his current name. She wants something elegant and refine. 

He has a blaze and two socks. He is very sweet and well mannered. A truly great horse. 

Any suggestions? She was thinking Coffee Break, but I'm not sold on that. She also likes Copper (something). or Cream Soda. She seems to be stuck on his coloring. 

Thanks for you suggestions.

Jennifer


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Masterpiece isn't elegant or refined? O_O

Lucky Penny
Coppertone
Penny For Your Thoughts (play on that old expression)


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Cinnamon, Spice, Dakota, Whiskey


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

personally I like think copportone and Spice are more "elegant and refined" then coffee break, but that's me. I also like Cinnamon spice, palying off the names Christine suggested


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Charley, Frederick, Alister, Francis, ROGER, Will, Jay, Scotty, Oliver, henry and Jack .....


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Alfie, Toby


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Well first i would take off the rose tinted glasses and look at the horse.
Its a gelding, Nutless spring to mind humour required. but on the serious side do you want a horse as a partner or a show piece.

I have a Stella she looks a little tarty and is the boss

I have bugs a gelding with a sence of humour.

Why not be diffrent and just call the horse, Horse, because when it plays up the cool name goes out the window and horse creeps in.

good luck


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Got some photos of him?


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

I know if I ever get a gelding I would name him after a Disney horse

Philippe was Belle's horse. Maximus was the horse from Tangled. Khan was from Mulan. Achilles was from hunchback from Notre Dam


----------



## Azures (May 5, 2012)

Monte?


----------



## jaroberts99 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

We've come up with a few options. 
My Copper Horizon
Chestnugget aka Nugget- good for a pony though
Sweet Retreat
Nutter Butter
Sweet Gestures
Blazin Hooves


My Copper Horizon is tops on the list. I don't have pictures of him yet.

Thanks for the suggestions and keep them coming!!!

Jennifer


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I like lucky penny! Or Lucky, or penny!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Henry !!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Lincoln, Carrot, Meistro, Gingersnap, Finn, Harpo


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong with plain old, HORSE it rolls off the tongue, come here horse. Horse get in the trailer. stop bucking horse, you dumb horse. It just rolls out.

How about, Fire Ball


----------



## jaroberts99 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Thanks for the help.*

He is no Fireball. He's sweet and steady, knows his job well as long as you tell him correctly. He's got great ground manners too. He's all around pretty quiet and doesn't get spooked easily. He's a sweetheart.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I like:
My Lucky Penny
Chance (going off of a coin toss/lucky penny)
Gambler (^^^)
The Gamble (^^^)
Coppertones
Not Just A Bronze Metal
The Bronzed God
My Golden One
Precious Metal
Copper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

